# Favourite Canadian Songs?



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, we've had fave live acts, fave Canadian albums, Best Canadian Guitarists-how about fave Canadian songs? Sorry if this is revisiting an old thread and I missed it. Anyways, here are mine, in no particular order:

Astonish Me-Max Webster
You Look So Good-Trooper
Real Canadians-Trooper
Spider-Uzeb
I Di It For Love-Harlequin
New Girl Now-Honeymoon Suite
Sunny Days-Lighthouse
Drivin Crazy-Trooper
Turn Me Loose-Loverboy
Somebody-Bryan Adams
Raino-Chilliwack
Bus Rider-Guess Who
The Hunger-Gary Comeau
Someone Will Play The Blues-Toronto
Still Got This Thing-Alannah Myles
Let Go The Line-Max Webster
Don't Ya Ever Leave Me-Headpins
Mama Let Him Play-Doucette
Gambler-Trooper
New World Man-Rush
Whatcha Gonna Do/Secret Information-Chilliwack

I was going to say 'Top 10', but I couldn't keep it at that, so the best I could do was around 20. No limit, just share some of your favourite ones.
-Mikey


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Fly by night - Chilliwack
Eyes of a stranger - The Payolas
Dirty water - Rock and Hyde
All the songs from Harmonium... 


*EDIT* The list could go on and on...

Many songs from The tragically hip, Triumph, Rush, BTO, etc...


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Some of mine:

Fun For Malakai - The Waiting
The Headstones - Unsound
Matt Good - Symbolistic White Walls
The Box - Closer Together
Furnaceface - My Girlfriend Think She's Fat
Blackie & The Rodeo Kings - Vigil, Boots of Leather
Blue Rodeo - Rain Down on Me
I Mother Earth - One More Astronaut
Our Lady Peace - Naveed
Big Wreck - That Song
Big Sugar - Dear Mr. Fantasy

Man...the list is really endless...


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I did it my way - Paul Anka:smilie_flagge17:
New Orleans is sinking - The Hip


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Last Saskatchewan Pirate :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If I Had A Rocket Launcher - Bruce Cockburn

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Gimme Your Money Please - BTO
I'll bet I listened to that song over a million times when I was in high school and never got tired of it. I still love it.

Also, Could have Been A Lady - AW. I loved it, but the words made me mad.

And, last but not least, a more current one is Basement Apartment - Sarah Harmer


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...lunatic fringe - red ryder.

-dh


----------



## snoglobe (Jun 20, 2007)

F***ing Hawaii - Young Canadians

Out of Luck - Pointed Sticks

Taking Care of Business - BTO

All the Things I Wasn't - Grapes of Wrath

Bad Timing - Blue Rodeo


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

A few faves ....

Trouble...Jim Cuddy
Just For You...Streetheart
Chelsea Rose...Rockhead (Bob Rock)


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...wow...you guys have really opened the floodgates with blue rodeo, jim cuddy and blackie and the rodeo kings.

there are a couple of alannah myles songs, including "sonny, say you will" that always induce shivers.

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

At the moment, just about anything from Oliver Schroer's "Hymns And Hers". Shiver inducing stuff. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Just a couple off the top of my head:

Big Sugar - Ride Like Hell
Hip - Nautical Disaster
The Odds - Wendy Under The Stars
Rheostatics - Claire
Blue Rodeo - After The Rain, Lost Together & basically everything else. 
The Kings - This Beat Goes On/Switchin' To Glide
New Meanies - Rush Hour & everything else
The Watchmen - Any Day Now, Holiday (Slow It Down)
April Wine - Drop Your Guns
Harlequin - Thinking Of You
A Foot In Coldwater - Isn't Love Unkind
Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown, ...Edmund Fitzgerald...
Stompin' Tom - Jenny Donnelly*

* I dressed up as Stompin' Tom for Halloween back in 1975 or '76. 

Jim


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

let's see what comes to mind today. one song per artist, or i'd be typing for a long time.

river - joni mitchell 
hallelujah - leonard cohen
helpless - neil young
bad timing - blue rodeo
sundown - gordon lightfoot
the giant - stan rogers
four strong winds - ian tyson
bruce cockburn - lovers in a dangerous time
maestro fresh wes - let your backbone slide
the band - the weight
tragically hip - courage (for hugh mclennan)
home for a rest - spirit of the west


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Canadian Railroad Trilogy - Lightfoot
On the Road - Max Webster
Bulletproof - Blue Rodeo
Like a Lover, Like a Song - April Wine


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

April Wine - Don't Push Me Around
Helix - Ain't No High Like Rock and Roll
Helix - Animal House
Anvil - Mad Dog
Anvil - Metal on Metal
Crackers - Gracie
Colin James - Voodoo Thing
Headstones - Cemetary
Headstones - Tiny Teddy
Queen City Kids - Dance
Coney Hatch - Monkey Bars
Five Man Electrical Band - Signs
Headpins - Turn it Loud


----------

